# 92FS italian rear sight alignment



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi folks

ha s anyone else noticed that the Beretta 92fs italian has the rear sight installed a bit( a few mm) left of center? 


I was shooting a bit left the pa st week and decided to check the sights. Found my rear sight was placed left of center. I have compared mine to 2 other guns(same model)and they all have this set up


Turned out that it is not the gun that was shooting left --per usual it is me . I think I was pushing the trigger left( there is lateral play in these Beretta triggers that allows this.) When I concentrate d on fundamentals--poa=poi

still , I was wondering why the factory sets these rear sights a bit left?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter where the factory sets the sights, but where the pistol shoots point of aim for you.

Bench rest the pistol @ 10-15 yards and drift the rear sight accordingly if needed. On my pistol I needed to drift the rear sight slightly left to get my POA. 

Sounds like you need a little more time on the trigger. Interesting enough I was @ the range today with my 92G and was shooting within the 10 ring and center @ 25 yards shooting unsupported. However, Ive had the pistol since 1993 and have a lot of trigger time with it. 

Practice fundamentals a bit and it will come together.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Denner

I thought the sight was off. shot it 3 times this week(more trigger time) and it did what it was supposed to--POA=POI by the second (50 rounds each)

I just thought it was a weird thing that 3 different 92fs guns had the same set up

and YES my 92 g is a great shooter too. I have the WC model that came out last year and on that model the sights are dead on and again POA=POI

I intend to us e the 92 fs quite a bit until I am satisfied with the results(consistency)

thanks for the post Denner

Rob


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

here is Berettas answer:

"Hello rob:

Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support. The firearms are adjusted by the factory to shoot at mechanical point of aim. Some sights may be more adjusted than others. "


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought my 92FS new last year and the first time at the range noticed it was shooting slightly left at 15 yards. I was really pissed off, I mean after all this was a Beretta! Anyway I was all set to start drifting the rear sight until I remembered an article on follow through that I found somewhere on the Internet. I don't know the source but copied the gist of it in a text file and saved it. I'm pasting what I saved below. After dry-firing practice with follow through I started hitting dead center without any sight adjustment my next trip to the range.



> PURPOSE OF FOLLOW THROUGH
> a) To control all fundamentals through and after shot release.
> b) To evaluate the execution of the shot with a view to improvement.
> Perfect control of a shot demands full attention, as the critical moment of actual shot release cannot be precisely determined. To ensure that concentration goes beyond the hammer fall and the projectile leaving the barrel, all efforts towards creating a perfect shot must be extended beyond the actual shot release. Only full awareness of all fundamentals can bring about correct analysis of technique.
> ...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> here is Berettas answer:
> 
> "Hello rob:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support. The firearms are adjusted by the factory to shoot at mechanical point of aim. Some sights may be more adjusted than others. "


This is why it's important to bench rest a pistol if you have any suspicion your sights may be off. This way you take out as much human error as possible and it will save you big time on ammo and frustration. Been there done that and just passing it along from experience. Some 92's may shoot POA out of the box and some may not.

I've heard that the only 92's Beretta truly sights in individualy by personnel as opposed to just lining up the sights(which may be POA) are the M9's destined for the military. But just heard that on a forum somewhere, so take that with a grain of salt.

All I can tell you is that the 92FS platform is an extremely accurate platform as with most better handguns on the market.

I'm not sure what mechanical point of aim is but I suppose it's lining up the sights on top of the pistol at the factory and not neccessarily having individual pistols sighted in by individuals for POA.

And, as joepeat has stated many times it's just the shooter becoming accustomed to the pistol and trigger along with proper fundamentals and practice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> I have the WC model that came out last year and on that model the sights are dead on and again POA=POI


Ah, you've made me envious. Sweet pistol, about as good as it gets.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> This is why it's important to bench rest a pistol if you have any suspicion your sights may be off. This way you take out as much human error as possible and it will save you big time on ammo and frustration. Been there done that and just passing it along from experience. Some 92's may shoot POA out of the box and some may not.
> 
> I've heard that the only 92's Beretta truly sights in individualy by personnel as opposed to just lining up the sights(which may be POA) are the M9's destined for the military. But just heard that on a forum somewhere, so take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


I blame the shooters. now that we have used it again for a few sessions, we are hitting poa more than shooting left.

Again joepeats point of follow through and mine of a STRAIGHT back trigger push--make all the difference

shooting is simple it is NOT easy

thanks for the posts guys


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> Ah, you've made me envious. Sweet pistol, about as good as it gets.


thanks Denner. I was a hassle due to living in a 10 round magazine state. WC wa s very kind to get me one. we LOVE it. Shot the 92g and the 92 fs the same day-- the WC is in another class.

get one if you can. You will not be sorry

safe shooting to all

rob


----------

